# Need a zebralight example/specimen



## lyte~speede (Jul 7, 2009)

To current owners of _multiple_ Zebralight models...

I need a product of the Zebralight brand as an example of industrial design. 

My collection of flashlights ranges from well executed mass production lights to artistic sculpture-like very rare/custom lights. I do not have an example of a light with "perpendicular" axis design.

So, what I need from you is a model suggestion of a "better" quality Zebralight of the current models available that best represents the character of these wonderful lights. 

Thanks.


----------



## DonShock (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally, I think the H60 is about the best. Bright, rechargable, user friendly switch on the end. As far as design, the finning is not only good looking but also functional. The heat dissipation would be somewhat useful on long runs, but where it really shines is in how it supports the various mounts. The extra wide grooves in the finning match the "rings" on the rubber mount and make it one of the most secure mountings I have used. Loose enough to rotate and aim the light but yet won't slip while you are trying to push the button. I use the H60 every night at work.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 7, 2009)

Agreed, H60 is "top shelf" and the most capable of the ZL lights in terms of performance (both output and runtime).

However, since it can't run on 2xCR123A and only runs on 1x18650 (which I do have about eight of these cells), I don't use it as much. Also, its larger size makes including it with my EDCs, occasionally more problematic. Therefore...

The smallest of the ZLs is with me and is used everyday. That's the 1xCR123A powered H30. It's a real cute lil' fella' (or gal) that is very utilitarian for other than spotting things at a distance (but even the H60 is NOT exceptional in this regard).

The UI on the H60 is far superior to any other ZL light. However, the H30 is just plain impressive, IMO, given its diminutive dimensions.

The H30 fits my personal requirements much better, but YMMV.


----------



## AusKipper (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, someone has said the H60, and another the H30, Well, i'm going to say the H501, because... it runs on the humble AA battery that everyone knows and loves 

Or, you could select the H50, thats a twisty instead of push button I believe, and has a broader beam angle.

There we go, I think we have sufficiently scuttled your plot to determine the best Zebralight  (if i missed one, I recommend that also...)


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 7, 2009)

Although I agree that I like my H60 the best, it has a flawed switch design that allows water to easily enter the head. 

The more functional twisty design of the H50 is more durable and simple, and therefore the more elegant design in my opinion.

I recently noticed condensation inside the lens of my H60 after rinsing it in the sink and scrubbing it with a toothbrush after a caving trip. I removed the switch cover and ran it on high through two batteries until I was sure I had boiled all the water out of it.

The next time it goes in a cave or gets near water, I will cover the switch with waterproof tape.

If they made either a truly water resistant H60 or made one with a twisty, I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the h501 is the most advanced Zebralight regarding industrial design. The switch is a lot better than on H60/30 and its cut down to bare essentials in every respect.
The twisty of the H50 just isn`t a good choice for a headlamp which often needs to be switched one handed. As you can still tailcap-lock it its safe in the backpack, too.

I agree, that the UI on the h60 is better though. having 5 modes + 1 (, the highest of limited use and runtime) to choose from while still retaining a three mode like feel is just ingenious.
I would really like an H501 with the power of the h60 (110lm+) and 5modes + slower strobe (beacon). That would be about as perfect as a headlamp can get without reflector.

With the rise of the XP-G a reflectorized-focusable (from 80 degrees to tight spot) might be possible and make the light even more versatile.

One little drawback on the AA zebralights is, that 14500s dont reach the same efficiency as NiMHs...

[edit] one more thing: Zebralight really needs to make a better headbandconnector. The silicon can`t cope with the superb quality the lights themselves offer.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

I believe the H501 is the best design, and it uses standard AA batteries. 

They are all here: H50, H30, H60, H501:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 7, 2009)

+1 on H501.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 7, 2009)

It evolution: Your pictuire represents all zebralight types ordered by release date. 
You can especially see the evolution when looking at the lens and its surroundings and th switch:

H50
Twisty, no glare shield.

H30
Protuding Button, minimal glare shield.

H60
Slightly recessed Button, bigger glare shield.

H501
Recessed button with better pressing point, big glare shield.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 7, 2009)

I think a model like the H60 is the best option for the light output, design and the runtime, I will like the idea to had more modes like strobe and SOS, maybe in three differents groups for a easy way to use, a protected push button as well, the button in the H60 is very sensitive to any touch. If the body come anodized a option in colors will be a great idea, maybe some special model in chrome...

What kind of the Led are you thinking in use?


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 7, 2009)

The H501 switch could be recessed further to a point where the head can headstand like the H50. It would be easy to activate. It's almost there, as is. 

That's what I would like anyway.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 7, 2009)

At a recent CPF meet I had a chance to play around with most of these... and I chose the H501 for these reasons...
-NiMH capable (Do not Use alkalines in ANY light you intend to keep)
-I found its UI the easiest to use
-Small enough size for my needs
-Lock out tailcap in addition to the switch
-80 degree refracting optic. As a glasses wearer I liked this better than the more floody models, as it helps to eliminate glare off my glasses.

I am happy with my choice, IMHO 100 Lumens is great for all around use. The H60 was my close second choice, but I found it a little too big to EDC.

Good Luck.. .they are all great examples of design engineering


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 7, 2009)

Despite using the H501w more these days I still think the old H50 is the most bomb proof of the lot. Simple UI with a bomb proof twisty. The Twisty on mine is smooth and easy to move. I do think an improved H50 like the little known or seen H50b but with 5A tint and H501 runtimes and lumens would be nice. Mostly just saying the good old H50 is no primitive evolutionary throw back to 07.


----------



## Badger_Girl (Jul 7, 2009)

Where can I get a 501?


----------



## lyte~speede (Jul 7, 2009)

You guys take your headlamps seriously! Excellent advice and reasoning. I just may have to add more than one example to the collection. --Appears 501 has the edge.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 7, 2009)

lyte~speede said:


> You guys take your headlamps seriously! Excellent advice and reasoning. I just may have to add more than one example to the collection. --Appears 501 has the edge.



For someone like me who puts his gear through the wringer while caving, the old H50 is the choice for bombproof and waterproofness.

I like my H60 the most, but it took on water through the switch mechanism while being cleaned under a slow running faucet after a caving trip. If I use it caving again, I will cover the switch mechanism with waterproof tape to fix this critical flaw.

I'd say for industrial design, the simplest design is the most elegant.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 7, 2009)

lyte~speede said:


> So, what I need from you is a model suggestion of a "better" quality Zebralight of the current models available that best represents the character of these wonderful lights.


My choice goes to H501 and H501w. But what set its quality apart is this product is backed by a very committed company. Quality CS makes a good product better. 



Badger_Girl said:


> Where can I get a 501?


You can get it direct from Zebralight.


----------



## AusKipper (Jul 8, 2009)

lyte~speede said:


> Appears 501 has the edge.



They are really all the same. 

There are only really 3 differences, the battery they take (which affects brightness also) and whether its either clicky or twisty and whether its a cool white or warm emitter. 

Choosing a Zebralight is really straight forward compared to choosing other lights, you just pick a battery, and pick and emitter and your done.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 8, 2009)

Edit, wrong thread


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 9, 2009)

As an example of "industrial design" "the Zebra way" I'd have to exclude the H60 because the "small" aspect of the other lights is/was a key point of the design. I love the H60 though for usage.

Now I've recently used all my Zebras some what to try to get a feal for what I like. I have to say I'm really loving the original H50, and I think the main reason is the wide beam, I've decided I really like the wider beam, maybe my perifial vision is a little wider, but I'm wishing for the wide beam in all my models now. I'm really hoping they introduce the original H50 again with a Neutral tint emitter. For some reason though I don't think this will happen. Time to start watching the MarketPlace I guess.

Anyway all the lights are great, work great, and are still unique amoung the Flashlights available, so all are good examples. From a design point though I'd use the original H50, the AA battery really was an design point worth highlighting. The evolution of the other models, just offer alternatives or scaling of the original design. The H50 was the ground breaker, even if it's not the most suitable for all tasks.

Zebralight has good designers, you could maybe send them a message and get their take on it.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 9, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> e design. I love the H60 though for usage.
> 
> Now I've recently used all my Zebras some what to try to get a feel for what I like. I have to say I'm really loving the original H50. . . . .



I totally agree! The H50 is elegant in its simplicity, and after getting water in my H60 from a very minimal exposure to water, I'm no longer thrilled with the clicky button design.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 9, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> For someone like me who puts his gear through the wringer while caving, the old H50 is the choice for bombproof and waterproofness.



My H50 leaked... not through the tailcap (it is well secured), but through the head.

IMO the choice depends on what should this "industrial design example" show.
From one hand, H60 is the most powerful in the range, also more lighting modes makes it most flexible (I've found that for the mid setting I prefer lower option which is more energy efficient)

But from the other hand H60 is not a very good example of "minimal sized light running on single battery" - if you take that point into consideration, maybe better option is H50 or H501.

From these two, H501 is newer and more powerful (although its "better" power efficiency in comparison to H50 is questionable), but from the other side it is just ugly if you compare it to H50 (i don't like its too big head).
And H50 is the "mother of all Zebras" :")

Looking at the picture above, H50 is most elegant - symetrical and look like a stick


----------



## russthetoolman (Jul 9, 2009)

I have them all, including the H50B, from Goinggear.com. It is a twisty, AA, with 80 degree optic instead of 120 degree. I like it for it's design and form. Knowing what I know now, it is the one I would choose if I had to have one. My 5 other ZebraLights can't read this, can they? 
Russ


----------



## Illum (Jul 9, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I believe the H501 is the best design, and it uses standard AA batteries.
> 
> They are all here: H50, H30, H60, H501:




I'm still worrying about the water entry issue since the rubber is so close to the drivers...
I'm a H50 user and had to halt my purchase for the H30 after learning that it is not as water resistant as I expected


----------



## kwieto (Jul 10, 2009)

As I said before, the "water issue" affects all models - I read about leaking H30's, I saw pictures of leaking H60, H501 leaking was discussed heavily here, and I also *had *a leaking H50 (which I replaced to H60 afterwards).

In my opinion it is more easy to handle the rubber switch models (except H501) - you can easily unscrew the cap sealing metal ring, put some water-resistant lube on the rubber (and below it), then attach the ring again.

For my H60 I used special Molycote lube, designed for rubber seals in the pipes working under high temperature and pressures. It still probably not meets the declared IP68 standard, but at least it is more than nothing.

In H50 it is hard to apply sealing lube to the head cap, because it is fixed to the body.
Similar problem for the H501, where you can't easily remove and secure the rubber cap.


----------



## Owen (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the H30 best characterizes the design philosophy. 
Zebralights are light, compact, simple to use, and easy to operate.
H30 is the lightest, most compact, simplest to use(UI), and easiest to operate(most accessible switch).


----------



## lyte~speede (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone...H30 added to my collection...501 on the way.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im eager to hear your thoughts about the lights - should be interesting from someone who knows industrial design ;-)


----------



## Badger_Girl (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got a 501 and a 501w...love them both.


----------



## fareast (Aug 22, 2009)

I am really hoping mine won't have issues after reading all the posts about the water issues. H60W is on it's way now. So I'll probably need to lube it before use.


----------

